
Mozilla Exec: Firefox 4 Will Arrive in February - ssclafani
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/216635/
======
roxstar
I think I would be more likely to move back to firefox if they changed to a
release cycle more like chromes where small features are added in pretty
quickly through silent updates, rather than big changes over large amounts of
time. Probably a little offtopic but I was looking forward to trying the new
firefox as my main browser when it was supposed to release about now.

~~~
melling
I have both Chrome and Firefox installed on my Mac. I take turns switching
between them and Safari. I don't want the "there can be only one" browser
limitation to ever happen again. They're all free, and they're trying to
implement open standards. Let's spend a little time with each of them.

~~~
roxstar
Thing is I like to customize some things and sometimes I do that by writing an
extension and adding such and such so using other browsers at the same time
becomes harder.

I use chrome now because it starts up fast and I have all the things I like,
if firefox started up faster and had similar window freedom (last I checked
linux wasn't as lucky as windows) I would switch back. The update thing was
just a nitpick that if I could see changes happening over time rather than one
huge update it would entice me back.

------
yesimahuman
One big issue I've been having with the current FF 4 builds are extremely
blurry fonts (supposedly due to hardware rendering). There are a number of
work arounds but I'm concerned that it doesn't work right out of the box. If
it's still just as blurry in February it won't be usable for me.

~~~
ootachi
Install IE9 (yes, seriously; it comes with patches for the drivers). Failing
that, turn DirectWrite off: go to about:config and switch
gfx.font_rendering.directwrite.enabled to false.

